# New Pics of the Firecon



## parkedcar

Finally some nice pics of my Firecon.
Enjoy!

















One of my loiselleis aka "mhs"

















And my dovii (about 4")
I'm growing him out in my 125 with all the others until he becomes a problem, then he will kick the piranhas out of their 125 and have the tank to himself.

















Enjoy!


----------



## furious piranha

that firecon is frikin sick


----------



## acestro

what the heck is a firecon?







is that a texas cichlid/convict hybrid?

I dig the other two fish, really nice color on the loisellei!


----------



## AKSkirmish

acestro said:


> what the heck is a firecon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a texas cichlid/convict hybrid?
> 
> I dig the other two fish, really nice color on the loisellei!


I take it as a firemouth and convict Ace-


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

cmon tom u couldnt figure out what a firecon was??? geeeeeesh lol hybrids

they look good, never seen a firecon before


----------



## Mettle

Never seen a firecon either. But it looks really cool.


----------



## x-J-x

I thought it was a bar midas.....interesting mix...certainly has the firemouth feature....cool


----------



## acestro

I'm slow









:laugh:


----------

